# Disney Ticket Price Increase and No Expiration Option may cease



## alwysonvac (Jan 28, 2015)

Getting all of the alerts that ticket prices are set to increase in February.



> From http://www.inquisitr.com/1783750/ti...-coming-soon-to-walt-disney-world-disneyland/
> 
> _"Ticket prices for the happiest places on earth are about to go up again, but that really isn’t anything that should be too shocking. Walt Disney World and Disneyland are both set to raise the prices of their park tickets soon, and that also includes a couple of changes that could be coming to different additions and subtractions.
> 
> ...


----------



## JPD (Jan 30, 2015)

Do you think Disney and the other theme parks will ever realize they are just pushing away people who can least afford a magical vacation. Many, many years ago, as a young military family, we saved every penny we could to go to Disney. Now you have to save every penny and take out a loan to go.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 30, 2015)

I think the prices are crazy.  The only way you will ever get your monies worth is to get an annual pass and commit three or four weeks to go in a calendar year.  That excludes most people on the planet.  

However, ......you should compare it to some other things that are really expensive like a Broadway show, tickets to an NBA game sitting below the nosebleed section, good NFL tickets, a concert to see a band like the Rolling Stones.  

That's what we're dealing with.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 31, 2015)

If the no expiration ticket goes away, I won't be buying 8 to 10 day no expiration hopper tickets as Christmas presents for my kids every few years. My grown kids said they'll just start staying at the ocean and skip Orlando. That means I'll probably downsize some DVC points, too.


----------



## gmarine (Jan 31, 2015)

Disneyworld is packed pretty much all the time. Imagine if tickets were inexpensive. Its almost like they raise prices to control the crowds, LOL.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Jan 31, 2015)

While available in the parks and as an add-on by Disney, the no -expiration ticket over time has become too expensive. Today a 5 day base ticket with park hopping option is $345.50 from Orlando Fun Tickets, a Disney reseller. With no- expiration its $489 or $30 more per day for the no- ex. For a ten day base ticket with park hopper option it is $394. It's 10 day no-ex counterpart is $699. That's a great deal of money for the convenience.
The best option is to carefully gauge how many days you will plan on spending in the parks and buy accordingly. Our current no-ex tickets will be the last we get.
By the way, I have seen on this board people talking about leaving a day or two on their base ticket then buying the no-ex option before they leave the park. You can certainly do this, but the cost is to the entire ticket not just the leftover days.


----------



## jeffcarp (Jan 31, 2015)

JPD said:


> Do you think Disney and the other theme parks will ever realize they are just pushing away people who can least afford a magical vacation. Many, many years ago, as a young military family, we saved every penny we could to go to Disney. Now you have to save every penny and take out a loan to go.


They, and most other tourism companies of their sophistication know exactly what they're doing on prices. I am sure they have mathematical models that will tell them exactly what their attendance numbers will do with every pricing change. People will pay.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 31, 2015)

Haven't been in years.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 31, 2015)

If you're normally in the park only for 1, 2 or 3 days max during your trips then non-expiring ticket makes sense.

We used to do the non-expiring ticket until it started to get expensive to add on the option.
Then we started buying the 5, 6 or 7 days expiring ticket because there wasn't much of a savings with the non-expiring.
However now we only go to the park 1 or 2 days during our trips so the 10 day non-expiring ticket saves us a little.



> Current 2014 Rates from Mousesavers.com
> 
> *Magic Your Way Base Ticket Prices*
> _(gate price for admission to one theme park per day, including tax)_
> ...


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 31, 2015)

gmarine said:


> Its almost like they raise prices to control the crowds.



I'm sure they factor in how higher prices will keep attendance in check. They also want to ensure that its "their" type of peep -- the ones who wear nice clothes and can afford to drop a bunch of $$ in their parks -- that get thru the gates. 

If someone can't afford it, feeding the mouse prolly should not a high priority in their life.
--  Said as someone who's fed the mouse plenty (starting as a teen in 1972).

For an amusing article on how to do WDW without spending $$ (mostly muching off resort lounges and activities), see: http://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs/...stly-free-day-at-the-walt-disney-world-resort
.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 1, 2015)

Unquestionably, Disney uses ticket prices to regulate both the quantity and "quality" of its patrons.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Feb 1, 2015)

chapjim said:


> Unquestionably, Disney uses ticket prices to regulate both the quantity and "quality" of its patrons.



Disney math: Fewer guests + better incomes > More guests + lesser incomes

Side benefits: less maintenance, more guests using MyMagic+ which provides Disney with better info regarding future staffing and merchandising as well as guaranteeing that new guests will be tech savvy (and with more $$$). 

Disney will have no problem renting out the DVC bungalows at the Polynesian at $2,400+/night. We recently spent two weeks on Maui for about the same amount.


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Stock in Disney*

The one part I feel in the price is I am a stockholder for the past 5 years or so and it has skyrocketed.  I kind of feel when my family goes we are moving the money from one pocket to another.
Bart


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 21, 2015)

Just got an email saying prices are going up tomorrow. Undercover tourist is selling at old price until they run out.

"Disney Gate Prices Increasing on Sunday, Feb 22
It's official! Walt Disney World® Resort gate price admission will increase on Sunday, February 22. You can avoid the gate price increase by purchasing your tickets now. Undercover Tourist will continue to offer tickets at the 2014 discounted prices for a limited time. 
As a reminder, you may activate Disney tickets anytime! All our Disney tickets are FastPass+ enabled and may be added to My Disney Experience and MagicBands, so you can plan ahead and skip the lines at the gate. Your purchase is backed by one of the best refund policies in the business."

I assume my old non-expiring tickets are still valid.

Deb


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 21, 2015)

So I have a question about my older tickets.  I have both 1 park and hopper tickets in my desk.  Some of them have signatures on the back, some not.  Will I have an issue using the ones without signature?  I don't know what family member they belong to and if they are linked to a fingerprint.  It's been a few years since we've been to Disney.  We will be there in April this year.  We are not staying onsite.  Is there somewhere to get these checked out before we try to enter a park?

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Feb 21, 2015)

TOP TEN SURPRISE BENEFITS OF THE WDW TICKET PRICE INCREASE
10. Tickets can be used as coasters for coffee at Disney World Starbucks.
9. They're 100% vegan!
8. Tickets allow guests to enter park before guests without tickets.
7. You can wave them briskly in front of your face for a realistic cooling effect.
6. They can be used as legal identification for Florida Republican primaries.
5. Free admission to Disney Springs!
4. Each ticket can be customized with pictures of your favorite Disney characters as long as they are Anna or Elsa.
3. One edge of the ticket is razor sharp for carving turkey legs.
2. When you write "FRONT OF LINE PASS" on the front of the ticket, you can march right up to the front of the line of any attraction.
1. Number 2 above is not true.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 21, 2015)

DebBrown said:


> So I have a question about my older tickets.  I have both 1 park and hopper tickets in my desk.  Some of them have signatures on the back, some not.  Will I have an issue using the ones without signature?  I don't know what family member they belong to and if they are linked to a fingerprint.  It's been a few years since we've been to Disney.  We will be there in April this year.  We are not staying onsite.  Is there somewhere to get these checked out before we try to enter a park?
> 
> Thanks,
> Deb



I don't think you'll have a problem. Just tell them you forgot to sign them.


From the help page on the DisneyWorld site - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/tickets/uses-remaining/

*Q. How can I determine the number of days remaining on a theme park ticket?*
*A.* When you arrive at Walt Disney World Resort, please show your ticket to a Cast Member at any of the following locations:
Ticket windows at theme parks and water parks
Concierge desks at Disney Resort hotels
Guest Relations at the Downtown Disney Area

If you wish to check from home, please email us at ticket.usage@disneyworld.com and include the following:
- Photograph or scan of the front and back of each ticket
- Photograph or scan of a government-issued ID
- Your full name
- Phone number where you can be reached during the day
Please keep the total email size, including attachments, below 2 MB. To ensure your email is less than 2 MB, you may need to compress your images or send multiple emails.

We’ll try to get back to you as soon as possible, but it normally takes 14 business days for a response.


From My DisneyExperience - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/link/tickets-passes/

_This appears when you're trying to link older tickets via MyDisneyExperience_

Is the purchase date printed on your ticket between 2007 and 2010, or is your ticket lacking an ID number? Add an Older Ticket - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/convert/match-layout/

Is the purchase date printed on your ticket prior to 2007? Please call (407) 939-4357 for information on how you can use pre-2007 tickets. Guests under age 18 must have parent or guardian permission to call.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks!  I'll email copies of the tickets to get this cleared up.

Deb


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 21, 2015)

Article from Inside the Magic - http://www.insidethemagic.net/headl...ier-with-raise-on-all-us-disney-park-tickets/



> Disney breaking that $100 ticket barrier with raise on all US Disney park tickets
> 
> Regular visitors of both Disney World and Disneyland Resort should be prepared to pay a little bit more for a chance to hang with Mickey as all US Disney parks will significantly raise prices for its parks tomorrow, Sunday 2/22. The biggest change will be that a one day ticket to Magic Kingdom in Orlando, FL will now be over $100, a significant price barrier for most people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 21, 2015)

Great timing. I'll be at Disneyland tomorrow. /sigh


Sent from my iPad


----------

